

Latest DRM Goes From Horrible To Slightly Less Horrible - ttt_
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20120122/08260517502/tales-ubisoft-drm-latest-drm-goes-horrible-to-slightly-less-horrible.shtml

======
dlikhten
Funny I had no DRM problems with the pirated version. Hmmm what does that
say...

